# Guitar Hero/Rock Band USB Guitar



## ikbendeman (Sep 11, 2010)

I've compiled the FretsOnFire game from ports, and I was wondering if anyone has had any experience using their XBox360 USB guitars for this game, or even any experience using the USB controllers under FreeBSD, or even how I'd go about doing this... I can't seem to figure out uhidd and it's whole setup seems to not make sense to me...


----------

